# **FIRST RIDE VIDEO OF 2013- Southern Mudd Junkies**



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is our first ride video of 2013! I was trying out some new editing in this one so it is kind of short. Let me know what yall think though!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

I wish I could get a video from you guys every weekend lol another great video, I always enjoy watching


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

THanks guys!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

need to make them mobile....


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

brutemike said:


> need to make them mobile....


That would be YouTube's doing. One of the artist I used must have copyright laws with YouTube that makes them enable the mobile viewing and want let me change it. Sucks BIG TIME but I cant do anything about it now.


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Cool. Looks cold :bigok:


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

nice video! awsome.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys and it was chilly that day!


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes it was, we also had a little carnage that day too!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

LiftedNlawedBrute said:


> Yes it was, we also had a little carnage that day too!


lol we did that!


----------

